# Franks closed down?



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

i over heard some guy at big als said Franks was closed down is that true?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jsu said:


> i over heard some guy at big als said Franks was closed down is that true?


not yet, but he is considering of closing down the shop in the near future



or

you can buy his business too


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I wouldn't mind knowing what the rent on his space is if hes closing down. I'll have to drop by soon.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

It isn't cheap there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2010)

Jsu said:


> i over heard some guy at big als said Franks was closed down is that true?


hearing something at a store by some guy is just that, hearsay. Only way to really know is to call him. Rumours about stores are always going around. Don't fan the rumour mill until you've heard it directly from the source.


----------



## montelovers (Mar 26, 2009)

the last time my wife and I were there a few weeks ago, he did say he was considering moving to a more commercial location unless he could get his landlord to bring the rent price down. He didn't tell us anything about closing down though.. just thinking of moving. But that could have changed too.


----------



## djtbster (Nov 29, 2006)

Was there sat and he did mention he's trying to sell the business and won't be bringing in anymore expensive fishes as I asked when he was bringing anymore discus.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

that's very unfortunate...I can't imagine rent is cheap in a busy plaza like that one. Really makes you wonder if it's worth it for walk in traffic vs a following when it comes to location of a fish store.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

gucci17 said:


> that's very unfortunate...I can't imagine rent is cheap in a busy plaza like that one. Really makes you wonder if it's worth it for walk in traffic vs a following when it comes to location of a fish store.


I can't think of many successful fish stores that are in particularly high traffic locations. They're all off to the side for the most part.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Go spend some money in his store. You have to support your independent local stores or this hobby will become just another bread and butter big box operation that cares more about selling cat and dog food than tropical fish and exotic pets.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

kev416 said:


> Go spend some money in his store. You have to support your independent local stores or this hobby will become just another bread and butter big box operation that cares more about selling cat and dog food than tropical fish and exotic pets.


I know if I was not 2 hours plus away I would be there at least once a week and have way too many fish 

You guys definitely need to support the small gems like Frank's
Remember you are not only paying for the fish/plants you are paying for the service and knowledge Frank is supplying. (Priceless) IMO.
I had a mentor like Frank when i got started in the hobby and his store was like a meeting area for local people in the hobby to hang out. He would have made more money if he charged us for the advice and gave the fish away for free.

I wish I had a store like his in my area.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I agree with Tbemba, more places like this should exist. Menagerie/ Harold's is this type of place for me. It's why I keep going back there and keep buying from/ buggin them lol. Even though it's literally a 2 hour + round trip for me.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I hope this is not true, it's nice having such a good LFS around the corner. With his advice I've boughten a few fish to stock up my tanks. Sadly my tanks are now stocked, his fish are doing great. I still go there for my food and chemicals when I need them. It may be more expensive but I like to support him, and can't beat the proximty.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

this isn't really a high profit margin business and people are willing to come and dig you out once you have an established reputation, so high traffic areas might not be a best business decision.

I think that's why most PJs closed too


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

vaporize said:


> this isn't really a high profit margin business and people are willing to come and dig you out once you have an established reputation, so high traffic areas might not be a best business decision.
> 
> I think that's why most PJs closed too


That's not true, I think the profit margins are quite high, it's just that the volume is probably not that great.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

Profit margin is low. The overhead to run a biz is higher today than any other time. Your competition is global now with sellers all over the world... let alone those in their basements. Some days it's like pulling teeth just to collect the tax from some and that tax must be paid.


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

I live on Highway 7 and Warden and i try to support him as much as possible. 
Very knowledgeable person.

Frank's prices arent bad but I would still rather pay him a buck or two more then a place like Doogans at markville mall where they have that tuesday special.
Im paying for Frank's extensive knowledge about the certain fish im asking about and more so his experience with them. The guy has been raising fish for 30+ years. And if youre a long time customer, he might even give you 10 percent discounts.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well if he is still open, I plan to get quite a bit of fish from him. His rams are pretty high quality cause I know he gets some from jarmilca and my uncle learned a lot about discus while talking to him for 2 hours in the store.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

He is still open, still selling fish and they are very good quality. He's also really nice. Go support him!


----------



## spicspan (Dec 11, 2010)

good guy, nice angels.. and some decent shrimps lately


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice and knowledgeable guy...known Frank for over 26 years now.
I just got bunch of Angels from him last week and they are doing great.


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

Hello all,

Just wanted to stop in and say hi.... I just recently got back in to the hobby of having a fish tank. I was in Markham a few weeks ago, and came across Franks, and that pretty much made me want to get a starter tank for some shrimp.

I was back down on Friday and it doesn't sound like he is going anywhere. He said he was starting a shrimp room in the back. Compared to a few other fish stores I went too in the area, he was extreamly friendly and glad to explain everything to me. I have told others about his store. His prices are at par, or cheaper then the big box stores, and everything looks 10x more healthy.

I believe he is getting rid of all his fancy bettas as well right now for $3.00, even the ones that were priced $30+ before. worth checking out...! I'll try and get some pics posted after of my tank.

-Sam.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

25% discount on all livestock until Jan 2nd!!!

Was just there this afternoon. Bought a pair of GBR and pair of killifish.

He has really nice Apistos, Angels, Killifish,Arows, and Bolivian Rams of different breeds. Very knowledgeable and always very helpful. He also has very sexy shrimps for those who love these beasts.

Closing down? Spoke to him about it. He said that he'll be in business until his lease on his location is up. I really hope things could turn out right before his lease is due. I'll be visiting him again this week for stocking my 50G tank.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I got some angels off him this week. He has such great stuff, is so knowledgeable - he really does care.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Went in a few weeks ago with my lil bro with his school project. "self sustaining ecosystem". Frank took care of us and was really helpful. Also gave us a discount too. I am crzy abt shrimp now after visitin his store so I would highly recommend dropping by!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Flazky said:


> Went in a few weeks ago with my lil bro with his school project. "self sustaining ecosystem". Frank took care of us and was really helpful. Also gave us a discount too. I am crzy abt shrimp now after visitin his store so I would highly recommend dropping by!


Is the shrimp part of the store ready|? =]


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

haha well I just made a video of my very first CRS tank. Not much in it, only one crs for testing and a piece of driftwood. 
Heres the link to the video of the shrimp =D. Just testing the water for now to see if the shrimp will survive for a week. Will be getting more via bettaforu =D

FIRST CRS


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

Being new to GTAA, I have no idea where Franks is... where is it?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just south of Hwy 7 on Kennedy in Markham. In a plaza on the south west corner.


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Trailblazer295!!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Petar said:


> Being new to GTAA, I have no idea where Franks is... where is it?


Hi,
Welcome to GTAA.
All store profiles and info (including Frank's) can be found here:
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=60
--
Paul


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Y2KGT! 

I will have to bookmark that one...


----------

